# Viele Fehlermeldungen - kein Upload!



## Dormelosch (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

BLASC scheint doch nicht ganz kompatibel zu sein. Bei jedem grünen oder neuen Item welches fällt bekomme ich eine rote fette Fehlermeldung. Zudem wird mein Char wohl auch nicht mehr neu geschrieben, denn es hat kein Upload statt gefunden. Die ersten Quests haben noch funktioniert, aber das Betreten der Instanz war dann das Ende von BLASC.

Gruß, Dormel


----------



## Gast (17. Januar 2007)

So geht es mir auch.


----------



## Sospita (17. Januar 2007)

Gast schrieb:


> So geht es mir auch.



Die Fehlermeldung hab ich zwar nicht, aber dafür überträgt er nicht nur keine Daten, nein er hat die alten gelöscht. Ich habe extra das neueste Upload runtergeladen.
Und auch mit dem manuellen Upload der Blasc.lua kommen keine daten mehr an.

Ich hab allerdings noch nicht nachgeschaut, ob die .lua überhaupt Daten enthält.


----------



## Gast (17. Januar 2007)

Also das Update heute abend hat alles noch verschlechtert.... Musste es deaktivieren!

Nichts mit kompatibel!


----------



## Gnomigus (17. Januar 2007)

bei mir selbiges problem, habe mal n screen von dem fehler gemacht (siehe anhang).

im screen ist die ziffer 1036, die kam vor dem blasc hotfix, seit dem hotfix ist es die ziffer 709!


----------



## Weg Des Kriegers (18. Januar 2007)

Gnomigus schrieb:


> bei mir selbiges problem, habe mal n screen von dem fehler gemacht (siehe anhang).
> 
> im screen ist die ziffer 1036, die kam vor dem blasc hotfix, seit dem hotfix ist es die ziffer 709!



jap bei mir auch so


----------



## Dormelosch (18. Januar 2007)

Weg schrieb:


> jap bei mir auch so




Es ist auf alle Fälle (fast) reproduzierbar. Es taucht beim ersten Start auf und dann des öfteren wenn Gegenstände gelootet werden. Auch eine komplette neuinstallation von BLASC brachte keinen Erfolg!!

Gerade jetzt wo man seinen Ruf und seine Gegenstände sortieren möchte. Leute bitte etwas Beeilung sonst fühle ich mich genötigt einen anderen Anbieter zu nutzen!


----------



## *Raya* (Gast) (18. Januar 2007)

Problem ebenso hier.

Die Fehlermeldung beim Looten finde ich nicht ganz so tragisch, sie scheint - bei mir zumindest - nur aufzutreten, wenn ich ein Item loote, dass ich "vorher noch nie gesehen habe". KOmmt zwar in einer neuen Welt häufiger vor, aber seis ma drum.

Seltsam finde ich, dass auch bei mir kein Update stattfindet. Komplettes Neuaufsetzen (inklusive Löschen des BlascProfilers/BlascCrafters und der lua in den Saved Variables) hat nichts geholfen.
Der Client sagt mir, Update erfolgreich. In der LUA steht mein Char korrekt drinne, in der debug-Datei vom Client sieht auch alles sauber aus, von wegen Übertragung erfolgreich blabla. (Ich kann das Ding heute Nachmittag gerne mal posten).

Nur mein Char (http://www.buffed.de/?c=71407) ist immernoch auf dem alten Stand...


----------



## Aoshi (18. Januar 2007)

Nach nem /reloadui is der Fehler bei mir verschwunden.


----------



## Gnomigus (18. Januar 2007)

bei mir nich... ganz im gegenteil, es wurd schlimmer... kaum hab ich den fehler weg geklickt, war er schonwieder da *nerv*

sry, aber blasc is bei mir erstma deleted bis nen patch raus is =(


----------



## Crowley (18. Januar 2007)

ich bin dran, es gibt heute noch ein Update.


----------



## Dormelosch (18. Januar 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> ich bin dran, es gibt heute noch ein Update.



Juhu!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (18. Januar 2007)

Sehr gut, mein neuer Char wird nämlich nicht hochgeladen und kann somit auch leider nicht auf eurer Seite gefunden werden..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (18. Januar 2007)

So, das Update geht grade raus. Entschuldigt bitte nochmal die Unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## Deadlift (18. Januar 2007)

Die Firma dankt. =)


----------

